# More weird than funny...



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

"This electric grill has all of the features you've come to expect from the George Foreman line, along with a built-in amplifier and speaker."

Walmart.com: George Foreman Indoor / Outdoor Electric Grill With iPod Function: Appliances


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 4, 2008)

whatever next


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

All it needs now is a microphone for karaoke


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

A dishwasher would be great too.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

....Here Daniel - I think you'll need this to manage your karaoke and your new "MP3 / Amps and all grill"...

Lux Entertainment Sonis OC Outdoor Control Station


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey.  I just bought two of them  

(Of course, I'm joking since each one costs $6,499.)



			
				NicNak said:
			
		

> A dishwasher would be great too.



Exactly, and, of course, with an electric conveyer belt from the table to the dishwasher.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

I could do so much with $6,499 besides buying something like that.  

That would buy some nice Christmas presents for my family.

Those are some pretty far out things Daniel and Jazzey.  haa haa haa
===============


NicNak said:


> I could do so much with $6,499 besides buying something like that.
> 
> That would buy some nice Christmas presents for my family.
> 
> Those are some pretty far out things Daniel and Jazzey.  haa haa haa




I just found this.   Haa haa haa haa haa

tanizawa helmet


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

...Hey, I figured if you could afford the "Foreman" gadgets and all - you should be able to afford to care for it properly!   I debated between this and the outdoor tv and portable sattellite  - this was still the more expensive toy...


----------



## Meg (Dec 4, 2008)

I love my 'George'.  I'd go one!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

...i've got one too...  Just couldn't resist teasing Daniel.  And no, mine does not have the "fancy" gadgets attached.


----------



## Meg (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe, neither does mine.  It would certainly save haulling the speakers out to the backyard when we have a BBQ, though!  Mind you, I'm not sure that an _electric_ BBQ is quite right - that slightly singed flavour is a must-have, i think.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

:wink:...teehee...I liked the "singed" flavour too - darn those who've planted in my head that charcoal and it's smokiness is a carcinogenic!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

NicNak said:
			
		

> I just found this. Haa haa haa haa haa
> 
> tanizawa helmet



Thanks again.  That reminds me that all appliances should have GPS tracking and wireless cameras in case they get misplaced or stolen.  And, of course, the built-in telephone as in the hemlet above in case one needs to call the fire department while grilling tofu burgers.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

The helmet is useful too if after burning a $30 steak, you don't hurt yourself by doing this


----------

